# You know you are on air If...



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Write anything that comes to ur head. Add pics of your car. Pics make anything better. 

Every time u air out, it makes u the happiest child. 

If the dumping air sound is better than the ice-cream truck


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

Ppl ask you how you drive 

U scrape Becuase you too lazy to air up 

Needing to tow ur car aired out is your worst fear 

U never let anyone drive your car 

You know ur wheels and ur car will never get stolen if u air out 

Ull never go back to a static setup


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

When you cringe going over bad bumps in non-low cars. :laugh: 

When you park next to a curb and can't get out. :facepalm: 

When you have to make sure your wheels are turned straight ahead when you park. 

air content. 
 
Max Wobbles by MisterBarry, on Flickr


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

when you no longer care about bottoming out and just worry about bending a wheel


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

f_399 said:


> when you no longer care about bottoming out and just worry about bending a wheel


 :thumbup:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

I like the park next to a curb one I haven't had that happen yet but I'm sure it will get me lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

When you're finally able to park in your own driveway


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

People ask you if you can make it bounce. 

You spend your day talking about rear nipples and dcups. 

Added: 

You keep spare Teflon tape and a wrench in your car.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

AndrewDaniels said:


> When you're finally able to park in your own driveway


 x2


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

when you still go over speed bumps slow because you are too lazy to air up.


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

when you mention you have air and everyone thinks it can bounce 

you feel like ice cube in a lolo 

you find yourself looking at your gauges more than the road


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

When you freak out the car ahead of you by blowing your train horn.


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

Seppdelaney said:


> When you freak out the car ahead of you by blowing your train horn.


 i want one so bad.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Seppdelaney said:


> When you freak out the car ahead of you by blowing your train horn.


 me too. any links for a good and inexpensive horn???


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

> ///KCH2O ”VDUBkill 2:0 – The path of 2.0T is beset on all sides by the injustice of the speedtrap and the Plague of the Prius drivers. But blessed is he who in the name of disparity overwhelmeth the exotic in the valley of the s-bends. And I shall strike down upon thee with great revs and furious acceleration those who attempt to obstruct or delay my overtaking and you will know my engine is turbocharged when I lay my powerband upon thee.”


 
:thumbup::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

You sold one of your other cars to pay for it. :beer:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

wwtd said:


> me too. any links for a good and inexpensive horn???


 http://www.airassisted.ca/us/product_info.php?cPath=99&products_id=1612 

The one I bought. Kevins a good guy, pretty fast shipping too.


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

The issue I'm finding with looking for a good train horn is that so many of them are too high-pitched for my liking- and the ones that do have the deeper sound I'm looking for are way too expensive to justify or they use more PSI than I'll be running. 

You know you're on air when you laugh at the thought of winter because you don't have to constantly adjust your coils.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

If the only way you would say you are on coils is if a fat chick wants a ride.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

All of these are fantastic. 

If you get in your car and go to drive away only to realize you didn't air up yet. 

lol, happened to me a few times.


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> If you get in your car and go to drive away only to realize you didn't air up yet.


did that last week. my rear fenders sit on the tires so i didnt get very far before realizing what was going on :facepalm:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> All of these are fantastic.
> 
> If you get in your car and go to drive away only to realize you didn't air up yet.
> 
> lol, happened to me a few times.


actually did that yesterday, did a small burnout inside my garage because of it lol :laugh:


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Your dog doesn't have to jump to get into the back seat. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4fsir3


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

...driving your car on sh!tty roads doesn't induce a nervous breakdown.

...you dodge potholes only to protect your wheel lips, not your oil pan.

...winter mode is just a button press away.

...you won't drive your car with a hangover for fear the compressors will come on.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

I like the park next to a curb and can't get out


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

Rob Cote said:


> ...driving your car on sh!tty roads doesn't induce a nervous breakdown.
> 
> ...you dodge potholes only to protect your wheel lips, not your oil pan.
> 
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> ...driving your car on sh!tty roads doesn't induce a nervous breakdown.
> 
> ...you dodge potholes only to protect your wheel lips, not your oil pan.


I still worry about these things, I drive it low, so used to being static i very rarely remember that i can air up :laugh:


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Rob Cote said:


> ...you won't drive your car with a hangover for fear the compressors will come on.


So true! :laugh:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Lawn_Mower said:


> I still worry about these things, I drive it low, so used to being static i very rarely remember that i can air up :laugh:


Same here. I didn't get air so I could drive around looking stock...


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

when laying frame holds the car better in place than the e-brake:facepalm:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

...when you can daily your show car without destroying it.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> If you get in your car and go to drive away only to realize you didn't air up yet.


This one takes the cake. I do this at least 2-3 times a week.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Lawn_Mower said:


> When you park next to a curb and can't get out. :facepalm:


Had this problem so many times :facepalm:

to play off of that --When you wont park the passenger side to a curb with someone else in the car so they dont hit the curb

--when you air up the rear driving down the road and watch the reactions on peoples faces


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

when you air up before you air out:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

DubGirl13 said:


> --when you air up the rear driving down the road and watch the reactions on peoples faces


:laugh: When I had my rs's i'd air out the back and sit on the tire and roll smoke off of them, looked like i was doing a massive burnout :laugh:


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

if someones tailgating me ill bump the rear up so i can no longer see their lights or entire car in my rearview.


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> ...you won't drive your car with a hangover for fear the compressors will come on.


:laugh:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> if someones tailgating me ill bump the rear up so i can no longer see their lights or entire car in my rearview.


That is awesome! literally lol'd:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> if someones tailgating me ill bump the rear up so i can no longer see their lights or entire car in my rearview.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I got to try that. hahaha


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> if someones tailgating me ill bump the rear up so i can no longer see their lights or entire car in my rearview.


I tried this with a semi tonight... and it worked. :thumbup: for the tip!


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

when you hit your foot on your lip every time you check under your hood. :thumbup:


----------



## xkicksz (Jul 10, 2009)

if your your coworkers think your car is actually broken. but when you air up they always do this:screwy: when you leave.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

MKV_Jetta808 said:


> when you hit your foot on your lip every time you check under your hood. :thumbup:


every time :banghead::laugh:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

If you have to explain almost everyone what bags are 

If you get Fu c kn mad when people say " cool, is like hydraulics."


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

..if you see someone on coils trying to drive stupidly low and than you drive lower than him with a push of a button.

..when the lights turn to red you brake a little harder than usual while airing up the rear and leave the car like that for a while. Than air it out completely to see people's faces


----------



## skateaholic247 (Jun 7, 2009)

OffLineR said:


> ..if you see someone on coils trying to drive stupidly low and than you drive lower than him with a push of a button.
> 
> ..when the lights turn to red you brake a little harder than usual while airing up the rear and leave the car like that for a while. Than air it out completely to see people's faces


^^This, everyone next to you is all like


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

OffLineR said:


> ..if you see someone on coils trying to drive stupidly low and than you drive lower than him with a push of a button.
> 
> ..when the lights turn to red you brake a little harder than usual while airing up the rear and leave the car like that for a while. Than air it out completely to see people's faces


hahahah this is hilarious, i've never thought of doing this! definitely trying that.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

When you are in 4x4 mode and some static smart ass pulles up and asks when you are going to lower your car then you air out and ask them the same question.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

toplessvw said:


> When you are in 4x4 mode and some static smart ass pulles up and asks when you are going to lower your car then you air out and ask them the same question.


happened to me when I was static at H20 2 years ago :laugh::laugh:


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

when you air out and walk away from the car like nothing happened. everyone around you stares at you and your car..


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

itzkv said:


> when you air out and walk away from the car like nothing happened. everyone around you stares at you and your car..


love that too

Also..

..when you come back to your car and found couple of security guards standing beside your car to get how did you manage to enter the garage at the first place. Then you air it up to give them the clue of the puzzle :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

When you go somewhere to eat, and you park so that you can see your car while your eating.... and you watch people stare at it as they walk by. :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

You don't HAVE to be on air for that.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> You don't HAVE to be on air for that.


This is true, it happened to me when I wasn't on air too, but happens more now, especially when it's sitting on the lip of the wheels. :facepalm:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> You don't HAVE to be on air for that.


well once u are on air u have to watch for static F A Gs hateing around


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

wwtd said:


> well once u are on air u have to watch for static F A Gs hateing around


Ugh. You know, I don't get it. I've done the static thing before. And there's nothing wrong with it. It's just that sometimes I like my car to be real low. But a LOT of the times, I'm driving on really ****ty roads in Massachusetts. It doesn't make sense for me to have a static drop. But I don't HATE peoples' cars who have static drops. Hate is unnecessary. eace:&:heart:


----------



## SovaMk4 (Mar 11, 2012)

bryangb said:


> You sold one of your other cars to pay for it. :beer:



This. Sold my mk1 to pay for management and little things.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

^^^^^ I don't get it, so does he make u drive or does he want to drive?????


----------



## GTIKole. (Nov 19, 2008)

When you raise your rear end when someone is tail gating you. :laugh:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

If it car looks Fuk!n sick.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

wwtd said:


> ^^^^^ I don't get it, so does he make u drive or does he want to drive?????


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

... when you keep cutting, grinding, chopping, and bending because your car still isn't kissing the pavement. 


Speaking of.. I REALLY need frame notch! :banghead:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Mine kisses with just one little notch. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Mine kisses with just one little notch. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## DasHunta (Jan 19, 2009)

When you tell people you put airbags on your car and they think you're talking about the safety feature.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

DasHunta said:


> When you tell people you put airbags on your car and they think you're talking about the safety feature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't your car come with airbags, stock? :laugh:


----------



## Mikey Pants (May 13, 2010)

when you have finger prints all over your bumpers/fenders and wheels from people touching them because they think you drive like that.


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

this thread makes me jealous. i really want air! but it's so damn expensive


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

The_Unnamed_ said:


> this thread makes me jealous. i really want air! but it's so damn expensive


 save some money, I bet you will love ur car times 10 after air eace:


----------



## The_Unnamed_ (Feb 15, 2012)

wwtd said:


> save some money, I bet you will love ur car times 10 after air eace:


 i definitely would lol maybe one day, ill just keep playing the lottery :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

When your car can roll stupid low, but your fenders are not mangled.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> When your car can roll stupid low, but your fenders are not mangled.


 such a refreshing feeling!  

+ thanks for your order, rob!


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

When you are stuck in traffic and a dude on a bicycle comes up and asks you if you cut your springs. So you air out in front of him :laugh:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't wait to try all these things, almost everything is ordered just need front struts and then I can get it all installed


----------



## GTIKole. (Nov 19, 2008)

When you search the parking lot for the most smooth and even parking space. :laugh:


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

when the person behind you has bright lights and it drives you nuts so you air the rear up and you dont have to worry about it


----------



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

When you finaly have enough money to buy them, you spend an extra $300 to get everything sooner... :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> such a refreshing feeling!
> 
> + thanks for your order, rob!


 Thanks for stocking the ill parts!


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Brunke_Stunkelmyer said:


> When you finaly have enough money to buy them, you spend an extra $300 to get everything sooner... :thumbup:


 You are not on air yet. Welcome to the culture.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

wwtd said:


> save some money, I bet you will love ur car times 10 after air eace:


 qft.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

When you have people in your car and the wheels start robing then they ask, what is that sound? U answer after u air up, what sound? And they say nothin, I think its just me. Hahahaha it happened


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

wwtd said:


> When you have people in your car and the wheels start robing then they ask, what is that sound? U answer after u air up, what sound? And they say nothin, I think its just me. Hahahaha it happened


 thats funny as hell


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

when you drive lower than you did on coils. 

when you break more stuff on air than you did static. :facepalm:


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

when your subframe bolt leaves a gash in your uncles slightly uphill driveway bc you forgot to pull the ebrake after you aired out and before you got out of the car


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

when you air out in traffic downtown during the "club hours" and people gather/point/stare/give wtf looks.:laugh:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

..battery dies and car parked with the driver's side next to the pavement so you can't open doors. 

Luckily just had enough battery to unlock rear right passenger door :laugh::laugh:


----------



## JAMIEMK3 (Jul 12, 2008)

You bought air ride so you wouldn't scrape... And still scrape.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

JAMIEMK3 said:


> You bought air ride so you wouldn't scrape... And still scrape.


 Hell yea.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

wwtd said:


> Hell yea.


 X2


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Cereal. 

I have a fender rubbing preset just so I can enjoy driving low again. I grew to love it while I was static low...


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

jrbrownie00 said:


> you find yourself looking at your gauges more than the road
> 
> guilty:banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

...you don't have to worry about bottles rolling under your car out of reach. (just happened, the side skirt saved it)


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

When you have a fat friend in the car and you slightly air up


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

peoples faces are priceless when you air out or air up


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

choey said:


> peoples faces are priceless when you air out or air up


 Complete shock. It's great


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

when you straighten the steering wheel when parking even in a non bagged car because your so used to it.


----------



## criley76 (Nov 24, 2010)

toplessvw said:


> When you are in 4x4 mode and some static smart ass pulles up and asks when you are going to lower your car then you air out and ask them the same question.


 hahahahahah yes!!!!


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

toplessvw said:


> When you are in 4x4 mode and some static smart ass pulles up and asks when you are going to lower your car then you air out and ask them the same question.


 why are you driving around raised up?


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

ripNdip said:


> when you straighten the steering wheel when parking even in a non bagged car because your so used to it.


 :laugh: yesssss


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

When someone tries to scare you by saying your car is getting towed and you don't even panic


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

mihneagabriel said:


> When someone tries to scare you by saying your car is getting towed and you don't even panic


 This. At the Kaizen tuning meet yesterday. :thumbup:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> This. At the Kaizen tuning meet yesterday. :thumbup:


 your car was looking good:thumbup:


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

When random people see you air out and ask you if you have hydraulics and can make it bounce. 

Also the surprised looks people give when when you air out or up.


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Matt_Mkv said:


> When random people see you air out and ask you if you have hydraulics and can make it bounce.
> 
> Also the surprised looks people give when when you air out or up.


 Some guy yesterday told me, and i quote, "I know about taking the air out of your tires but not out of your car" :banghead: got a good laugh out of it though. 

Since I got my air ride I like to pull up to lifted trucks at the light and pretend I'm like them then air out and drive away when it turns green. look on their face is priceless.


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

mihneagabriel said:


> Some guy yesterday told me, and i quote, "I know about taking the air out of your tires but not out of your car" :banghead: got a good laugh out of it though.
> 
> Since I got my air ride I like to pull up to lifted trucks at the light and pretend I'm like them then air out and drive away when it turns green. look on their face is priceless.


 Lmfao! I do the same thing! I live in Delaware and people love their lifted trucks. I also do this next to DONKS as well. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> your car was looking good:thumbup:


 You too man! I just realized now that I've seen it on here before. Took a good close look while I was at the show. 

First let me just say, I have to get my oil changed at the dealership where I bought my car in order not to void my lifetime powertrain warranty. I know :banghead: So that's why I was there yesterday. They have a big overhead garage door you pull into the service area and they have all their desks there and someone comes over to get you documented and all that. So when I pulled in, I dumped it out and everyone was just  

:laugh::heart:


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

... when air leaks are your worst nightmare...


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

When you spend $700 on different struts just to go .5'' lower. :facepalm:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

when people ask you when your parked, "how do you drive that?"


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> You too man! I just realized now that I've seen it on here before. Took a good close look while I was at the show.


 thanks. it just needs wheels, which i am ordering next week


----------



## criley76 (Nov 24, 2010)

when people look at you funny because you can do a wheelie while driving :laugh:


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

Piso said:


> ... when air leaks are your worst nightmare...


 True story!


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Whenever I'm done having dinner with my wife, I tell her to wait up front so Ican pick her up. Before arriving, make sure the CC is fully aired up before pulling in. Hit the switch and wait patiently to completely air out. Get out of the car, open the passenger door to let her in, close the door and getback into the car. Air back up and leave with windows open just to hear all the comotion. 

Elvir


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

Elvir2 said:


> Whenever I'm done having dinner with my wife, I tell her to wait up front so Ican pick her up. Before arriving, make sure the CC is fully aired up before pulling in. Hit the switch and wait patiently to completely air out. Get out of the car, open the passenger door to let her in, close the door and getback into the car. Air back up and leave with windows open just to hear all the comotion.
> 
> Elvir


im pretty sure if you do this on the first date with any girl, shell fall in love lol


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

msheehan said:


> im pretty sure if you do this on the first date with any girl, shell fall in love lol


Or hate you. It's WAY easier to get in/out if it's aired up.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

That is a good way to know if she is a keeper.


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

When panties drop every time your car does. (Wishful thinking).


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

itzkv said:


> when you air out and walk away from the car like nothing happened. everyone around you stares at you and your car..


:sly: i freaking love to do this:thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Ha! I do that at all the time. It's great a busy gas stations.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Like 20 mins ago haha


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

If u LOW.


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

If you keep having issues with your VU4 manifold and they just keep telling you to take it apart and clean it. :banghead: did I miss the point of the thread? lol 

I love pulling right up front of a busy place, dumping all the ari and just getting out and walking away like nothing happened.  It'd just help if it didn't take 10 min to air back up (due to the manifold)


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

When you fear leaks more that CEL's.


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

Brunke_Stunkelmyer said:


> When you finaly have enough money to buy them, you spend an extra $300 to get everything sooner... :thumbup:


:laugh: HA! Had a ups delivery everyday last week, but tuesday. Expecting 4 more in the next week.


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

When people say:

"OOOH you have airride, can your car jump now!??!?!?!?!?"

:screwy::facepalm:


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

Your girlfriend yells at you that she is getting sick because you are playing with the switches too much.


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

When your wife has to bend down to reach the door handle from the outside.


----------



## christ_mkv (May 26, 2009)

When your girlfriend tells ou she want bags for her car


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

When people have hard time getting out of the car


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

...blasting through NYC over the George Washington Bridge is no problem because you just hit the number 3 in your console, then back down to 2 after all is clear. :thumbup:

Had an awesome road trip this past weekend


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

F THE GW BRIDGE!!!! That thing is what made me get off my lazy butt and get my install done. Wish I did it before my last road trip.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

If you have to send your controller back because it failed..


----------



## Asicks (Dec 14, 2010)

people say..."Damn! It looks like your car just ate its tires" 

:laugh:


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

when you need tire shine to slip your tires under the fenders


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

sum41kid861 said:


> when you need tire shine to slip your tires under the fenders


Haha


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

when your neighbor from across the street comes and tells you you can not have cars in your driveway with out suspension.


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

toplessvw said:


> when your neighbor from across the street comes and tells you you can not have cars in your driveway with out suspension.


WTF?!?!!...lol


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

toplessvw said:


> when your neighbor from across the street comes and tells you you can not have cars in your driveway with out suspension.


You're doing it right. :thumbup:


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

wwtd said:


> If u LOW.


:heart::thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> F THE GW BRIDGE!!!! That thing is what made me get off my lazy butt and get my install done. Wish I did it before my last road trip.


:laugh::laugh:

After I got over the bridge, I saw someone in a dumped mk4 come on the on ramp swerving all over the place to avoid bumps. I just thought to myself as I'm flying carefree up the fast lane, "That looks like a good time.":facepalm::screwy:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

lol, was it a silver mkiv with black euro rubs and WA plates!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

hahaha no it was bright blue. i think it was a hatch. i didn't see it for very long if you're catchin' what I'm throwin'.


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

When you start to install your management and you realize you only have metric tools.. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> F THE GW BRIDGE!!!! That thing is what made me get off my lazy butt and get my install done. Wish I did it before my last road trip.


The expansion joints (and potholes) are terrible. 

You know it's bad when you're driving an 8,000lbs truck and you can feel every bump. :laugh:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

When you feel the need to go lower just case you can so easy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Love the wheels :heart::heart:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Love the wheels :heart::heart:


Haha. I love them as well def a great upgrade


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

a lightweight upgrade


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> a lightweight upgrade


Racekar status,:thumbup:


----------



## 207carney (May 17, 2012)

When you go to air out to show someone how it works and they say "Is it gonna do the mexican thing and bounce?"


----------



## jarlsberg (Apr 27, 2010)

plastic_bullet said:


> When you start to install your management and you realize you only have metric tools.. :laugh:


Haha so true


----------



## skateaholic247 (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't know if this has been posted yet....

when you click your seatbelt in and begin to drive off, realizing you're not going anywhere because you forgot to air up. :laugh:


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

Chaoz said:


> When you feel the need to go lower just case you can so easy


you know you're on air if you still pan your car because you're too lazy to air up :laugh:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

carlhuebner said:


> you know you're on air if you still pan your car because you're too lazy to air up :laugh:


im so lazy sometimes. whenever theres a dip or something i just slow down instead of raising it haha


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

ripNdip said:


> im so lazy sometimes. whenever theres a dip or something i just slow down instead of raising it haha


i'd be lying if i said i didn't do this also. for the like the first week i was on air, i would air up at all train tracks, now i just slow down because i don't feel like ****ing with it :facepalm:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

...you can hear a car and know whether it's airing up or down by the sound of it only


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

If you try and open your door while aired out and you can't because the curb is in the way.


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

dOWa242 said:


> If you try and open your door while aired out and you can't because the curb is in the way.


i almost had a bad experience with this because i forgot how low my car was. luckily i remembered last second.

when people ask you to crush their soda cans


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

dOWa242 said:


> If you try and open your door while aired out and you can't because the curb is in the way.


hahahah! This happened to me last night when i went to buffalo wild wings! Air'd out and couldn't open my door enough to get out :banghead: Many people were watching:banghead:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

If static looks like a joke.


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

wyangang said:


> Coming through the Diane von Furstenberg Marisa Draped Wrap Hobo created me a extremely delighted girl. I discovered the black longchamp outlet version to start with, which I like, but then I seen the plum colored longchamp tote selection, which I like! Firstly, the smooshy and slouchy draped purple leather-based is breathtaking. I like the studding was left to the handles. This Longchamp Sale bag was an remarkable preference as being the fantastic dark leather-based is sufficient of your assertion without the need of the need of gildings.
> 
> 
> The Lengthy Champ Bags are sufficiently big to buy each factor you��ll require, even now it doesn��t look sloppy or way too substantial. Additionally, in the event you would love to amass a DvF purse however the Stephanie Bag was a little bit way way too to choose from for you personally, then this bag may possibly extremely perfectly be a fantastic chance. I'm frequently about the appear out to secure a excellent day-to-day bag which bag would surely be within the operating. Invest in subsequently of Bergdorf Goodman for $595.I��ve just a bit confession to aid make: I was never ever ever all that key of the enthusiast of your Yves longchamp bags Saint Laurent Muse. Not surprisingly, it had been a major It Bag once Longchamp more while in the mid-2000s and nonetheless endures like a beloved at this time, however Longchamp Backpack it just in no way definitely tickled my fancy in the same way that other widespread luggage from that period did. The Yves Saint Laurent Muse II, possessing said that? I��ve constantly liked it unconditionally, and seeing this attractive red version for spring confirms that individuals feelings display no indications of abating.
> ...


:thumbdown:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

wyangang said:


> Coming through the Diane von Furstenberg Marisa Draped Wrap Hobo created me a extremely delighted girl. I discovered the black longchamp outlet version to start with, which I like, but then I seen the plum colored longchamp tote selection, which I like! Firstly, the smooshy and slouchy draped purple leather-based is breathtaking. I like the studding was left to the handles. This Longchamp Sale bag was an remarkable preference as being the fantastic dark leather-based is sufficient of your assertion without the need of the need of gildings.
> 
> 
> The Lengthy Champ Bags are sufficiently big to buy each factor you��ll require, even now it doesn��t look sloppy or way too substantial. Additionally, in the event you would love to amass a DvF purse however the Stephanie Bag was a little bit way way too to choose from for you personally, then this bag may possibly extremely perfectly be a fantastic chance. I'm frequently about the appear out to secure a excellent day-to-day bag which bag would surely be within the operating. Invest in subsequently of Bergdorf Goodman for $595.I��ve just a bit confession to aid make: I was never ever ever all that key of the enthusiast of your Yves longchamp bags Saint Laurent Muse. Not surprisingly, it had been a major It Bag once Longchamp more while in the mid-2000s and nonetheless endures like a beloved at this time, however Longchamp Backpack it just in no way definitely tickled my fancy in the same way that other widespread luggage from that period did. The Yves Saint Laurent Muse II, possessing said that? I��ve constantly liked it unconditionally, and seeing this attractive red version for spring confirms that individuals feelings display no indications of abating.
> ...


W T F. Someone should shoot this dumsh|t


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

When you and your friend are really tired/hungover and forget how low your car is and your friend scrapes the bottom of your door fml


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Your wife or girlfriend complains if they have to move your car cause they don't know what psi the front and rears are supposed to be at. 

Or the neighbors think your shocks blew out over the night.


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

When detailing your car hurts your back.


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

Rpc07 said:


> When detailing your car hurts your back.


 why dont you just air up then detail your car? :screwy:


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

msheehan said:


> why dont you just air up then detail your car? :screwy:


 Because I've only been on bags for 2 days I like seeing my car low :thumbup:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Rpc07 said:


> When detailing your car hurts your back.


 Hahaha I washed my car today and I actually aired up...but as I was washing the roof I realized I should've aired out...but at that point I was too lazy to mess with it. 


When older people look at your car when you air up or down and give this look :sly:


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

When you air all the way up before you get to the gas station/store, to make air'ing out even more epic!


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

When your at stop light and there's a donk next to you and you air up. Priceless.


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

tmg1991 said:


> When your at stop light and there's a donk next to you and you air up. Priceless.


 :thumbup:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

i went to the movies last night and after i air out this old guy (around 60s) jumped and say: OHHH MY GOD, are you ok? 

Me: yea I'm ok 
old guy: What was that sound? 
Me: just the car 
old: your car does that all the time? 
me: yes 
old: you got to fix hat before you hurt someone!!!!!!! 
me: I will as soon as get some money. 

2 minuts letter LMFAOfor good ten minutes :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

wwtd said:


> i went to the movies last night and after i air out this old guy (around 60s) jumped and say: OHHH MY GOD, are you ok?
> 
> Me: yea I'm ok
> old guy: What was that sound?
> ...


 :laugh:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

When you air up at a drive thru to make it easier to get your coffee and then air back out after... the guy almost shat himself.


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> When you air up at a drive thru to make it easier to get your coffee and then air back out after... the guy almost shat himself.


 I've only done this once, but the people in the car behind me were more impressed than the guy handing me my food. lol.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> When you air up at a drive thru to make it easier to get your coffee and then air back out after... the guy almost shat himself.


 That is a really good idea. I might try that :beer:


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

You air out in your work parking lot, and you come out during break to smoke and there is a group of people standing around it scratching their heads and you calmly walk to your car and grab your smokes and look at them like they're the weird ones...


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

When you're co-workers come up to you and say 

"dude, you're car is sitting on the tire! ON THE TIRE!"


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

When the older guys at work (40+) look at your car and smile because you remind them of their rides when they were younger.


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

When your grandmother is in the car with you when you air out and she freaks out :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

When the body shop calls you and says, "I just started up your car. I'm hooking up my plow and I'm gonna take it out." Hahahahahaha


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

When your pugs wait for you to air out before they jump in... damn b!tches (2 female dogs)


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> When your pugs wait for you to air out before they jump in... damn b!tches (2 female dogs)


 Lol my Japanese chins run away during the air out lol


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

when your aired out with the subframe one the ground during a storm and can feel the thunder while sitting in your car


----------



## vwynn (Oct 11, 2011)

when your friends keep messing with your settings at a stop light or while cruising.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

vwynn said:


> when your friends keep messing with your settings at a stop light or while cruising.


 No one tries to touch my controller unless I ask them to man that battle station. Even then, everyone is sketched out by it. Afraid of hitting the wrong button I guess?


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

when you air out next to a wrangler and the girls in the back are like why on a vw, but the dudes in the front cant pick their jaw up off the pavement:laugh:


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

Anybody ever hit the wrong preset and air out while driving on the highway? Scary!


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

when your dog runs inside the house as soon as he sees u walking up to your car. (dogs are scared of the air exhaust sound).


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

vwynn said:


> when your friends keep messing with your settings at a stop light or while cruising.


 
x2


----------



## Ayzed (Jun 1, 2012)

When you didn't realise you wanted to flair your front arches... 



...until you turn the wheels whilst air'd too low :facepalm:


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Ayzed (Jun 1, 2012)

Seppdelaney said:


> ^^ I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


 ...bit of both haha! Never mind, new wing on the way as we speak! Learnt the lesson quickly; only been bagged for a week!


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Markg813 said:


> Anybody ever hit the wrong preset and air out while driving on the highway? Scary!


 A couple times. My poor rear fenders


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

Markg813 said:


> When you're co-workers come up to you and say
> 
> "dude, you're car is sitting on the tire! ON THE TIRE!"


 Hahah, my mom said that when I first showed her that lol.


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

When you look at your tires cause they seem low and you realize it's from your wheels sucking in when you air out


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

tmg1991 said:


> When you look at your tires cause they seem low and you realize it's from your wheels sucking in when you air out


 Hate that :laugh:


----------



## JimmySVT (Jul 23, 2010)

ripNdip said:


> when your aired out with the subframe one the ground during a storm and can feel the thunder while sitting in your car


 You know I just thought of something. Say your aired out laying sub frame and lightning strikes close to your car. Do you think the electronics in the car would be shot? If your raised up the tires protect because no metals touching. But aired out the steel on the car would conduct electricity.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

JimmySVT said:


> You know I just thought of something. Say your aired out laying sub frame and lightning strikes close to your car. Do you think the electronics in the car would be shot? If your raised up the tires protect because no metals touching. But aired out the steel on the car would conduct electricity.


 If you're that low, the likelihood of the car being the closest conductor for lightning to strike is also low. Unless you're aired out in a huge field directly under the storm, you're probably clear. If it does get struck, however, you're probably ****ed.


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

if you dont know...

lightning strikes from thr ground up actually...look it up...true story.::


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

sum41kid861 said:


> if you dont know...
> 
> lightning strikes from thr ground up actually...look it up...true story.::


The direction of flow of electrons is irrelevant for the discussion, though.


----------



## Yuripolak (May 30, 2008)

even if you are hit by a thunder, the car will work as a Fahraday cage, and you are protected while you are inside the car... all electricity will be on the outside surface...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yuripolak said:


> even if you are hit by a thunder, the car will work as a Fahraday cage, and you are protected while you are inside the car... all electricity will be on the outside surface...


what. :what: no.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

hit by thunder?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> hit by thunder?


Hit by *A* thunder.


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

Yuripolak said:


> even if you are hit by a thunder, the car will work as a Fahraday cage, and you are protected while you are inside the car... all electricity will be on the outside surface...


not if your subframe is touching the ground i believe


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Rob Cote said:


> Hit by *A* thunder.


Oh my mistake, didn't realize it was just 1 thunder... that makes the difference.


----------



## Yuripolak (May 30, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> what. :what: no.


actually, yes...

the tires have no role in protecting people from lightings inside a car... all faraday's cage.. :thumbup:

as stated HERE (in a VW Golf!:beer:

http://www.topgear.com/uk/videos/car-lightning


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yuripolak said:


> actually, yes...
> 
> the tires have no role in protecting people from lightings inside a car... all faraday's cage.. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


:facepalm: Lemme know how that works out for you next time your car is struck by a thunder.:beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Yuripolak said:


> actually, yes...
> 
> the tires have no role in protecting people from lightings inside a car... all faraday's cage.. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Yes BUT if your hit by *THUNDER* things have horribly gone wrong... like laws of nature no longer apply. Your getting messed with not cause the science, instead because you said thunder.


----------



## Yuripolak (May 30, 2008)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Yes BUT if your hit by *THUNDER* things have horribly gone wrong... like laws of nature no longer apply. Your getting messed with not cause the science, instead because you said thunder.


haha.. I'm brazilian, bad english... sorry... x.x


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

oohhh :laugh:

Now that we got that out of the way, if you're subframe is grounded, your electrics are still going to get fried. They're just not designed to handle an inrush of such voltage. If you were not grounded, you're correct that the car would be fine. However, as soon as you're grounded, all bets are off.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

if a bunch of dudes in a kia suv ask if you want to switch cars for the day, then pull up next to you and hold up traffic while being honked at and make you air out for them :laugh:


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

When going to the drive up ATM is no longer a pita, you just air up instead of hanging halfway out the window to reach the buttons.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

When at your place of employment and customers are walking by your car and running their finger along the fender till they hit tire... Then the confused face appears.


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

when you can drive and drag your subframe across the ground


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Markg813 said:


> When you're co-workers come up to you and say
> 
> "dude, you're car is sitting on the tire! ON THE TIRE!"


 I have an older coworker that tells me this every time he sees my car. I tried explaining it to him at first but he apparently didn't get it now I try to give him a different reaction every time. Last time I acted really surprised and ran out of the store toward my car; his face was priceless.


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hahahaha, I stopped trying to explain to people.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

if you hear people talk about how much they dis like air ride. 

people assume mom and dad bought it for you.


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

You catch a glimpse of your car out a window and you drool over it for a second before you realize its yours lol. 

I was smoking in the driveway last night and caught myself just staring at my car


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

choey said:


> if you hear people talk about how much they dis like air ride.
> 
> people assume mom and dad bought it for you.


 Like x 1000000000000


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

when your wife is afraid to drive your car because she might air out and break something...


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

when you have been reading this thread since it began and can finally relate to it


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

DGK_KGD said:


> when you have been reading this thread since it began and can finally relate to it


 I will be able to relate this weekend, my car will be done


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)

DGK_KGD said:


> when you have been reading this thread since it began and can finally relate to


 mine will be done in 2 weeks. cant wait for the ":what:" looks from people when i air out. haha


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

lots of newcomers bag riders I see. :thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

when i had issues with getting the jack under it, i just aired up. :laugh:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

rgarjr said:


> lots of newcomers bag riders I see. :thumbup:


 Bagriders is where it's at


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

When you blow a sidewall because your elevel doesn't compensate like it should and your stuck in a bellevue parking structure with a flat at 2 am after Stance Wars... Oh and we had 5 guys in the car. Could have been that.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

When you drive and you hear a pop. You just know is the bag, and not the tires.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

When to get under your car, you don't jack it up... you air it up.


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

When you are on the way to a show and blow an air line, but say screw it and drive there fully deflated on one rear bag anyway. Then you fix it at the show to a crowd of onlookers and win first prize in the MKV division. 

When you have people constantly tell you something is wrong with your car, like flat tires, broken suspension, etc, on a regular basis. Happens especially at work.

When you dream about that little "hiss" sound that an air leak makes. Sometimes you even CONVINCE yourself it's there when you know damn well it's not.


----------



## Dr.Aitch (Jan 5, 2010)

You know you are on air if....


...all the older people in your building who thought you were a clean-cut young professional no longer want to look at you because you drive "that car".

...your dog no longer needs a running start to jump into the hatch.

...your parents say "if it was meant to be that low, it would have come that way".

...you make sure you pick a parking spot with no weird holes or bumps before you air out.

...you laugh when you scrape over speedbumps because you can't believe you are that lazy not to air up.

...you get people popping their blow-of valves at you in traffic, so at the next lights you say "I can make that sound too" and air out.


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

You send an additional two grand to get that last 1/4'' on the ground


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Dr.Aitch said:


> You know you are on air if....
> 
> ...you laugh when you scrape over speedbumps because you can't believe you are that lazy not to air up.


Hah, I just don't air up because it hurts my ego :laugh:


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

If you almost rip off your subframe, brake oil pan, twist control arm and dog bone, 
While driving to low


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

What's a brake oil pan?

And that post could just as easily (and probably more logically) apply to static. If you did all that damage driving on air, you're just a fool.:facepalm:


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

When you blow a tire, call your roommate to bring you your spare... Then he asks, "do you want me to grab the jack too?" and you reply with "nah, I'll just 3 wheel it" :laugh:


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> What's a brake oil pan?
> 
> And that post could just as easily (and probably more logically) apply to static. If you did all that damage driving on air, you're just a fool.:facepalm:


"Esl"Broke an oil pan! I'm still learning sir!
You think I'm a fool because of that?
I got air bags so I can ride lower,
Btw you're a douche. 👎


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Burth said:


> "Esl"Broke an oil pan! I'm still learning sir!
> You think I'm a fool because of that?
> I got air bags so I can ride lower,
> Btw you're a douche. 👎


:thumbup::beer: I :heart: the internet.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> :thumbup::beer: I :heart: the internet.


:heart:

Hopefully soon I'll be able to contribute to this thread :thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Forgot to put my favorite thing...

No longer use the parking brake because you lay subframe


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> :heart:
> 
> Hopefully soon I'll be able to contribute to this thread :thumbup:


:wave:

Maybe someday, when you're old enough.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> :wave:
> 
> Maybe someday, when you're old enough.


Yup! Gotta grow up and put my big-boy pants on!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

cldub said:


> Yup! Gotta grow up and put my big-boy pants on!


guess I can't hang out with you guys


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

You know you're on air when you don't want to air up to get over something because you don't feel like hearing your compressors. :laugh:


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

When you kill 30 minutes at work reading this thread on your slow ass computer :laugh:

Also when you get asked "what happens when theres a speedbump?" almost everyday :facepalm:


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

MoWsE said:


> When you blow a tire, call your roommate to bring you your spare... Then he asks, "do you want me to grab the jack too?" and you reply with "nah, I'll just 3 wheel it" :laugh:


Just did that the other day!


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)

... you're not afraid about leaving your car parked somewhere it shouldnt be, knowing there's no way a tow truck is going to be able to do anything about it

... have to replace your subframe and control arms after dragging the car on an almost daily basis, becuase it just looks so good driving it almost aired out

... feel the need to spend hundreds on fittings and such every few months, to change up your boot set up

... you burn big patches in the girlfriends parents beloved grass from airing out with a hot exhaust

... your drivers license is suspended for driving a "defective" car (this probably only applies to Australians, where we have ridiculous laws about such things and my license has been suspended for nothing more than driving a lowered car with a pod filter and rear wiper delete...)


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

vr_ben said:


> ... your drivers license is suspended for driving a "defective" car (this probably only applies to Australians, where we have ridiculous laws about such things and my license has been suspended for nothing more than driving a lowered car with a pod filter and rear wiper delete...)


that sucks. any pics?


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)

wwtd said:


> that sucks. any pics?


It does a little haha, although without going into detail about how all our things work I also lost a few points off the license for having crooked "p-plates" on the car (which you have to show for the first 3 years of having your license), so basically lost my license for nothing actually driving related.

This is the car: Have some 15x8.5 and 15x9.5 BBS RS almost ready to go on


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Yep, I know defective and THAT looks defective :laugh:


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)

:laugh: anything that sits lower than 100mm (4 inches) at its lowset point (except for wheels/ brakes obviously ) is classed as defective, its a bit ridiculous  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

If fiesta


----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)

...when you leave your car aired up and walk away, you think it looks like a 4x4, when you used to think it was low as f#%* at the same height before going air


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

...you air your car out when you go on vacation because you don't want anyone else driving your car (knowing they have no idea how the system works).


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

*When you are riding to low and and hit a pot hole and break a subframe bolt.*

What a pain in the but to get out


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

This has to come back from the dead...


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Agreed. I just read the entire thread.. it made me laugh and feel a bit giddy. My install is happening this Thursday


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

If a punk in a gli rips up next to you and instead of down shifting, you air out to show him what's really up 8)


----------



## OEM+ sluts (Jan 5, 2012)

You know you're on air if...

multiple people have asked you if you popped a tire after airing out.

your friends think you car is broken when the compressor is running.

people think your car is broken. period.

when a car enthusiast is behind you at a red light, you can't help but adjust ride height.

you continue to catch people taking pictures of your car aired out.

your worst fear is the car airing out while driving. 

your friends, family members and colleagues think you're crazy.

you drive lower on air then you did on coils.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

You know you are on air when, you leave your steap driveway Aired up all the way focus on closing your garage door, drive all theway to work, watch people stare at your baller car. Pull up at work and realize your front never came down once out of drive way, and has a squat stance.


Elvir


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

^ that's awesome.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

If you describe your car on vortex, twitter, Instagram, Facebook, etc as "Bagged _______" like a douche bag


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

👍. Your gf freaks out on you for airin out your car because the air noise scares her every time. ( my interiors stil out) so it shoots right at us haha


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

President Lincoln said:


> If you try and open your door while aired out and you can't because the curb is in the way.


 Second day being on air I did this. Scratched the bottom. Ahhh


tmg1991 said:


> When you look at your tires cause they seem low and you realize it's from your wheels sucking in when you air out


 This got me twice already. I actually went around the whole car both times checking tire pressures. 

Edit: I just thought about it. When you guys air up to go over the ****ty roads (bumps and whatnot) don't your cars hop/bounce around, and your ride get super stiff and rather uncomfortable due to the bags being filled?


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

When you make a little boy's week by playing with your air at a light


----------



## Wiggin (Jun 13, 2011)

OEM+ sluts said:


>


Do you commute on Rt 31 through High Bridge? If so I saw you driving, I was in a rusty rabbit. Car looks great.

-Aidan


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

When you can raise your car up to help your grandmother get in and out easier.


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

I've been bagged for 3 days and already had someone ask how I drive the car like that(while parked and aired out)


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

when u fill up your bags full, then dump it with i-level


----------



## iHatemk5kids (Sep 25, 2012)

This thread makes me not want to wait until the weather breaks to install my management. Very soon though!


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

iHatemk5kids said:


> This thread makes me not want to wait until the weather breaks to install my management. Very soon though!


same yo


----------



## Adam-96 (Oct 10, 2008)

Subbed for the laughs...


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

You know you are on air if...

You still scrape your car, and your girlfriend is shouting : "O C'mon!! air up!!!"


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

...all your friends know to wait till the cars aired out before they get out

Learned that from riding in a couple of my friends bagged cars over the years lol, I'll hopefully be joining the club here in the next couple weeks


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

bump for more laughs


----------



## kerma06tdi (Oct 13, 2011)

You air out while at home depot and the little kid that gets out of the suv next to you and says daddy that looks like a roller coaster i want that


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

32_d3gr33s said:


> ...when you leave your car aired up and walk away, you think it looks like a 4x4, when you used to think it was low as f#%* at the same height before going air


this :laugh:


----------



## vadubster (Mar 24, 2012)

Your wife takes the car out and comes home with a slightly bent fender


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

You know you are on air if there are rubber, cylindrical-shaped, pressurized bags suspending your car in place of a traditional metal coil or leaf spring or hydraulic linear actuator.


am i doin this rite?


----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)

vadubster said:


> Your wife _*isnt allowed to take the car out *_


Fixed :thumbup:


----------



## vadubster (Mar 24, 2012)

32_d3gr33s said:


> Fixed :thumbup:


Ahhh yes, thank you good sir :beer:


----------



## Chriskugel (Apr 22, 2012)

...You put your e-brake down and try to start driving but go no where cause your frame is on the ground :laugh:


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

If you have oil pans in stock at your house


----------



## Tinker Bell. (Feb 16, 2011)

Chriskugel said:


> ...You put your e-brake down and try to start driving but go no where cause your frame is on the ground :laugh:


deff happened this morning to me.


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

When your next to a riced out car with a loud stereo and you air out and their stereo goes mute

;-/


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

chubs625 said:


> When your next to a riced out car with a loud stereo and you air out and their stereo goes mute
> 
> ;-/


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Vbag (Dec 3, 2012)

When you air out at the laundromat and the two kids next to you in the parking lot start pointing and screaming like they're on a roller coaster. Totally made my day.:laugh:


----------

